# Has anyone tried this?



## bigrig (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok I am wanting to know if anyone has tried this certain lab that I have been looking into to see if it is legit.  I want to be as private and respectful as I can before I mention it, I am just mainly wanting to know if it is ok to mention it openly in this forum or if I need to just take a risk and try for myself and not mention it on here.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2014)

You're in the right section. Go ahead and name the lab you're looking at. No links and no lists. Just the lab. Can't promise someone will recognize it but you never know.


----------



## bigrig (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been looking into hulk lab, would like to try their test and var.  I know online sources are not the way to go, and believe me if I could get it locally I would pay twice as much as this stuff. I just can't find anything in this small town.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

I've heard they're good. Just make sure it's the real hulk labs you're dealing with, and not some knock off.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2014)

What would you guys say the percentage is that online sources are legit, even after excluding the obvious bogus ones? I love the idea of it, who wouldn't with the relative anonymity, but I have a hard time believing that many are legit.


----------



## shenky (Mar 1, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> What would you guys say the percentage is that online sources are legit, even after excluding the obvious bogus ones? I love the idea of it, who wouldn't with the relative anonymity, but I have a hard time believing that many are legit.



Most are scams.

I've heard mixed reviews of hulk labs. I personally wouldn't give them my money. I have no doubt you would receive gear, but be prepared to use more than planned


----------



## Popeye (Mar 1, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> What would you guys say the percentage is that online sources are legit, even after excluding the obvious bogus ones? I love the idea of it, who wouldn't with the relative anonymity, but I have a hard time believing that many are legit.



You cant put a percentage on that...buying anything UGL is a total crapshoot...especially dotcom sites.

The anonymity is nice for the possible scammer, too.


----------



## bigrig (Mar 2, 2014)

I totally agree with you guys, it is a crap shoot..my first cycle I ordered from a online ugl, luckily I did receive it and bloods came back good. I don't know if they've been shut down or changed names, it's been almost 2 years.  I did a lot of research before I made my order with them, like I am doing now. I have a couple others I am looking at also, so I am in no hurry to decide on this one.


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 2, 2014)

Make sure you use the right site there is a fake one out there


----------



## bigrig (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh great..lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 2, 2014)

never tried them myself but theres a lot of mixed reviews I just looked up after you mentioned the name I would be very hesitant to use any online stores  and ask for samples just for shits and giggles and see what they say I don't use .coms myself but its your money bro !!!Like everyone on here usually says 98% are fake dude don't rush into anything take your time that's all I can really say to this !!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

In this economy I would save your money.  Leave the cartoons alone.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 2, 2014)

shenky said:


> Most are scams.
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews of hulk labs. I personally wouldn't give them my money. I have no doubt you would receive gear, but be prepared to use more than planned



This right here... Just get your bloodwork done. Dont order huge.. I am also suspicious of .com sites.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love when ugl's pull off, with clever marketing, the ridiculous notion that someone would clone and counterfeit their stuff. It gives folks that don't know any better the impression that the lab is so well known and the product is so good that this would happen.
It's not a new ploy by any means. It's just one of the more laughable but one that preys on the naiveté of the young and the sheltered.


----------



## bigrig (Mar 3, 2014)

The cons have weighed out the pros on this one.  I'm going to do like you all said and just save my money, and hope something else turns up. I am not in any hurry, so I will take my time.  Thanks guys


----------



## Radical1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Never used them personally but I know a handful of people that have. One complained of horrible PIP, the other shot what was supposed to be, and was labled masteron prop and got tren cough. This is just what I was told.  No personal experience...


----------

